# Introducing Hinoura Knives- Tsukasa and Ajikatiya



## JBroida

Our something special is finally up for sale... check it out here:
Tsukasa 300mm White Steel Enryu Kurouchi Damascus Yanagiba

We also have some other knives (made by Hinoura-san and his son)... you can find them here:
Hinoura Knives

Anyways, back to the yanagiba... we ordered this knife over a year ago, when we first met Hinoura-san and his son. This year, when we visited him again, he had the knife finally ready for us. He told us he made it a few times until he was happy with it. We've only got one of them, so once its gone, its gone. So, without further adieu, here are some pictures:


----------



## Peco

A work of art!!!


----------



## Andrew H

Wow.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Jon... I hate you... just saying... (wheres that darn CC...)

I just love that knife and I'm not a damascus fan... if cash was not an issue that puppy would be sold... and if I didn't think my wife would shoot me... I'd buy it anyway...


----------



## EdipisReks

Andrew H said:


> Wow.


 
no kidding.


----------



## Eamon Burke

:wow:


----------



## tgraypots

That takes craftsmanship to a whole 'nother level. Do knifemakers in Japan ever become Living National Treasures?


----------



## JBroida

nope... national living treasure is more of a sword maker pottery etc. thing


----------



## Eamon Burke

Soooooo, one of those pics may or may not be my wallpaper on my phone. :drool:


----------



## JBroida

haha... i demand royalties


----------



## obtuse

That is a true work of art. I hope it finds a happy home.


----------



## mr drinky

I felt like I cheated on my wife when I saw that knife. Jon's the Larry Flint of the knife interwebs. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh SWEET Mama!! :drool:


----------



## MadMel

I'll be putting in an order if I strike the lottery tonight...


----------



## cnochef

That is amazing. If I was into yanagibas, I would begin selling my possessions until I had enough dough to buy it. Luckily for my wallet, they're not my thing.


----------



## Vertigo

I tried to buy that knife but PayPal kept refusing the transaction, giving some strange error message about me being a broke fry cook. Then it laughed at me and arbitrarily froze my account so I can't buy cigarettes.


----------



## The hekler

If you took payment in the form of one of my kidneys we might be able to work something out, unfortunately paypal doesn't deal in human organs.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Vertigo said:


> I tried to buy that knife but PayPal kept refusing the transaction, giving some strange error message about me being a broke fry cook. Then it laughed at me and arbitrarily froze my account so I can't buy cigarettes.


 
LOL Love it


----------



## The Edge

I would love that knife, any way we can work out a layaway plan???? Should only take me about 2 years to safely afford it, but it would be worth the wait! That knife is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## echerub

I am so very glad that, as kickassingly beautiful as that knife is, I do not hear the siren call. That's not to say Jon doesn't have something else to dangle in front of me and my wallet 

Love the visual texture and sheer coolness of this particular knife though!


----------



## ecchef

mr drinky said:


> I felt like I cheated on my wife when I saw that knife. Jon's the Larry Flint of the knife interwebs.
> 
> k.



:lmao:


----------



## Wagstaff

That is stunning beauty indeed, Jon! Wowwwwwwwwww...


----------



## tweyland

I was lucky enough to see this one in person, and it is extraordinary. Truly.

~Tad


----------

